# SmartBrief- Ferring's colon-cleansing drug Prepopik gains FDA approval



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The FDA approved Ferring Pharmaceuticals' Prepopik, a combination of anhydrous citric acid, magnesium oxide and sodium picosu -More- View the full article


----------

